# Chayakruthi Photography Exhibition in Bangalore



## Chayakruthi (Jan 7, 2012)

The 'Chayakruthi -1' 2012-13
Photography Exhibition.
Last day for submission: 20th February 2012.
​Online Registration is also open. Events in Bangalore - ChayaKruthi Photo Exhibition

Selected photographers will be Exhibited in Bangalore

TERMS AND CONDITION

DEADLINE: Closing deadline for submissions is the Febraury 20 2012

ENTRY is FREE. 
*Exhibition FEE : Rs 3500 ( If get selected :for exhibition: (framing+printing cost+Brochure+personal invitation) *

PHOTO SUBMISSIONS
Each entrant cn submit upto 5 photographs on the subjects given. The photographs has to be sent to chayakruthi@yahoo.com with the Subject in the mail mentioning as Chayakruthi. 
Phographer should own the photograph.
Subject for the exhibition will be on these categories Nature, Landscape, People, Life on a Street, Festival, Culture-Classical, Historical and Religious Places, Wildlife, Silhouettes, Flora, Fauna and Table top Photography, On all the above categories photographs will be valued and focused on Kannada Literature and its Culture. The Photographs must be taken within India.

Photographs will be selected on these basis
Innovative/Creative Thinking
Good message behind a photograph
Good Title and a small description of the photograph.

Age 18+

Caution:- Do not mention your name on the photograph (watermark/signature) These images will nt be qualifies for the exhibition.

COPYRIGHT
The Photographer should be the owner of the photograph. By entering to the exhibition, CHAYAKRUTI can use the photographs for promotion and for further exhibition and for sale for the photographs 
*with the prior permission from Photographe**r *who owns the copyrite.
The Photographs sold in the exhibition will be informed to the Photographer and the amount will be paid to them within 15 days after the buyer gives the money to Chayakruthi, In that 80% of the amount will be given to the Photographer and 20% of the amount wil go to Chayakruthi.

Photograph Entries:-
Photographs should be sent to *chayakruthi@yahoo.com*
1. Photos sent should be 1024 pixels on the longest side at 72dpi
2. Photos sent should be saved in Jpeg.
3. Photos sent should not exceed 5MB
If selected in the Exhibition Chayakruthi will ask the photographer to send the original size photograph for the futher printing, framing for exhibiting.

ALLOWED:-
Adjustments like Noise toning, level setting, color setting (vibrance, saturation, contrast) Cropping is allowed to certain extent which should not effect the resolution of the photograph.

NOT ALLOWED:- 
HDR Editing, Double Layer Editing are not allowed, Borders
If these editing are done, they will not be selected for the exhibition.

Chayakruthi will ask for the original file in case of doubt.

Chayakruthi organises for the later on exhibitions and the best photograph from the previous exhibition will be exhibited with the current exhibition.

Paticipation Certificate, Badge will be given to all the Contestants

Best photographer will be selected and will be given a cash prize of 5000INR and Chayakruthi Best Photographer Certificate on the end of the exhibition day along with the free entry to the next season.

Chayakruthi will not give an entry those who violates the terms and conditions.

Chayakruthi will not be responsible for any theft or damages for the photographers property or to the visitors property.

Chayakruthi
Wants to give a exposure for the freshers and amatuer photographer
Wants to bring the Photography Art in a Bigger.

Chayakruthi 
chayakruthi@yahoo.com
Ph:- 9845435760
Visit https://www.facebook.com/Chayakruthi
Also Visit Sumanth Raj Urs Photography









​


----------

